# Almond Flour



## Clive Cardiff (May 12, 2018)

I'm new to the low carb life and I see a lot of recipes using almond flour. I have looked for it in Tesco's and the only stuff I have found is around £10 a bag. Surely there must be a cheaper way to buy it than this?


----------



## Kaylz (May 12, 2018)

Its basically just ground almonds which Tesco do themselves for a couple of quid  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 12, 2018)

Cheapest place is Lidl or Aldi, at around £1.30 for a 100g bag.  Or make it yourself by grinding a bag of almonds if you have a grinder.  You can actually grind any nuts into flour and can be used a a substitute.


----------



## Jeandp (May 12, 2018)

Looks like Poundland have the bags for £1
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/poun...l?TrackingCode=AQYAAAE.9G5vhp7RpUWSuj7r6hD29w


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 12, 2018)

I got mine in Holland and Barrett but it was still quite pricey


----------



## Spireite72 (May 13, 2018)

Coconut flour in Aldi for £1.69 from today for 300g if this helps


----------



## Jeandp (May 13, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Coconut flour in Aldi for £1.69 from today for 300g if this helps


Thanks for the info. I want to try baking with coconut flour. Good price!


----------

